# best 45 load



## HannibalTheCrow (Nov 22, 2006)

I just bought a new Springfield XD45 4".

I have been told that 230 grain is the best load for 45 and I have been told that it is too slow that I should be looking at 185 or 200 grain.

What does all you 45 shooters out there have to say?

Thank you very much for your input,

HannibalTheCrow


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In all the years I had 45's, I ALWAYS shot 230


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I've always been partial to the 200 grain, myself. The lighter loads are very pleasant to shoot, but I'd say try a few in your gun and see what kind of performance you get. Your gun likely has a preference....


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

230 works just fine in a .45 (been putting people down for years). That much lead moving at 850fps can do some serious damage. Lighter rounds are not bad ether though. Most use 230 for range (because that is what the ball round weighs) and lighter loads for defense (because of the hollow point). Some companies do make 230gr hollow points though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I only used 230 gr hollow points when I carried them in 1911s I owned prev... :smt023


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

HannibalTheCrow said:


> I just bought a new Springfield XD45 4".
> 
> I have been told that 230 grain is the best load for 45 and I have been told that it is too slow that I should be looking at 185 or 200 grain.
> 
> ...


I think the 230 is better load for the XD. I would not use anything under 200.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

HannibalTheCrow said:


> I just bought a new Springfield XD45 4".
> 
> I have been told that 230 grain is the best load for 45 and I have been told that it is too slow that I should be looking at 185 or 200 grain.
> 
> ...


 I shoot and load for my son in laws XD45 5" barrel. LSWC turn it into a jam-o-matic. I have not tried anything but 230gr ball and it works like a knife through hot butter with 5.5grs of W-231, OAL of 1.225". It's a hair hotter than WWBox. Try it and let me know what you think.:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Try different loads, see what your gun likes and dislikes. Each load is designed to do different things what your gun likes and what you are doing determines what is best.


----------

